# I just switched over to Campy Record



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

My 2012 Bianchi Infinito was originally equipped with Shimano Ultegra. Although the Ultegra is a very competent gruppo and I had no real complains wiht its performance, I wanted to move up to Campy. I have a 1989 Bottecchia SLX with full Campy and those components have performed flawlessly for the past 22 years. 

So I pulled the trigger on the Record 11 speed gruppo and all I can say is: WOW!!! :thumbsup:

I now have over 400 miles on the bike since I got the Campy components and I can say that the ride is soooooooooo much sweeter now. The cranks turn creamy smooth on the ceramic bearing, the shifts are crisp and precise, and the drivetrain is very quiet. I have gained an extra speed to play around with and, as a bonus, the bike now weighs a hair over 16 pounds (with Keo 2 Max pedals and bottle cages). Previously, it weighed in at 17.12 pounds. 

I am having a new wheelset built, with Ambrosio Excellence rims and Record hubs, with the ceramic ballbearing option. I will also change over to Look Keo Blade pedals with Ti axles. The bike's new weight should come under 16 pounds. I am not a weight weenie, I am just a a guy going through a mid-life crisis and since I can't afford the red 'Vette...well, you get the point. 

Here are a few pics. I will post mor epics when I get the new wheels and pedals.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Niiiiiiice


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Rum Runner (Jul 7, 2008)

Dam sweet ride!! You'll be happy with the Campy. Been riding mine for 33+ years with no issues. Cool idea with the extra protection to prevent frame rub with the cables. What did you use?


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Rum Runner said:


> Dam sweet ride!! You'll be happy with the Campy. Been riding mine for 33+ years with no issues. Cool idea with the extra protection to prevent frame rub with the cables. What did you use?


Thanks. I have Campy on my old Bottecchia and not only does it still look great, but it also works flawlessly after all these years.

I've had DuraAce and Ultegra on other bikes and I have to say, nothing works as well as Campy.

Originally, the bike came with the "tube protectors," I just switched them over when I changed components. They are made by Jagwire; you can go to their website and check them out.

I bought a set for my wife's Trek and removed the clear tape the LBS had put on the headtube.

BTW, I followed my LBS's recommendation and eliminted the in-line barrel adjusters. The installation loks cleaner and I don't "miss" the adjusters - just don't need them with Campy.

With the barrel adjusters:










Without the adjusters:


----------



## PMacAZ (Apr 4, 2010)

LOVE it!!!! I still miss my 99 Veloce. Not quite the bike yours is and not on par with Record, but even so that bike was something else. I seriously have to look into saving for another Bianchi. Congrats!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

PMacAZ said:


> LOVE it!!!! I still miss my 99 Veloce. Not quite the bike yours is and not on par with Record, but even so that bike was something else. I seriously have to look into saving for another Bianchi. Congrats!


Thanks man. This bike was in the makings, literally, for 23 years.

When I went looking for my first "real" road bike, I wanted a Bianchi. My LBS was out of Bianchis in my size, so I put a deposit down and waited for it to arrive. After a 3 week wait, my LBS told me it would take another 3 weeks for the Bianchi to come. I guess Luigi back in Milano had run out of tubing or something.

The LBS aplogized and offered to return my entire deposit, plus he offered to throw in a few goodies for the inconvenience.

I was ready to take back my deposit and walk out, when I spotted this beauty, sitting in a back row, staring at me:




























Well, it was love at first sight. I paid for the Bottecchia and took her home with me.

The Bottecchia is a wonderful bike and I've had a great time riding her for all of these years. I still take her out for long rides - these Italian biciclettas can get very jealous, so I don't want the Bot to think that I favor the Bianchi over her. 

But they say that a man never forgets his first love. So when the opportunity presented itself, I bought the Infinito.

So now I have two Italian, Campy-equipped bikes from very different generations!


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow! She is beautiful!

I like that you are allowing a bit of red creep into the color scheme. I am doing the same but with a yellow/black/white scheme. Perhaps a Celeste saddle sometime in the future?

I too have about 400 miles on my Record 11. I do like it better than my Shimano, but the UT creak/tick issue has me ripping hair out of my skull. Watch out for that, but I think you have an Italian threaded bb on that so you should be ok. I have Athena 11 UT on my 85 Bianchi Speciallissima (Columbus slx) and no creaking or ticking there. 

I just got my Look Ti Blades today and took them for a ride, what a difference! I am blown away with this product. I am coming from set of Keo Sprints. The Ti Blades are truly a huge improvement, the massive contact area very noticeably improves power transfer, and the smooth spinning ti axel mated with the USB Record bearings makes for an uber smooth pedal stroke. I went with the 12nm version and its way more than enough for me considering I ride the Keo Sprints set at the minimal 8nm? setting.

That Bottecchia is sick too, mint! Never let her go!!!! Slap a modern groupo on that and you might just ride it more than the carbon. All too often I choose my steel Bianchi over my carbon Scott. I feel one with the road on the steel bike whereas with carbon I feel comfortably numb. Also the carbon bike never comes out to play if there is a dark cloud in the sky.

Anyways, good job on the Bianchi, enjoy.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

mtnroadie said:


> Wow! She is beautiful!
> 
> I like that you are allowing a bit of red creep into the color scheme. I am doing the same but with a yellow/black/white scheme. Perhaps a Celeste saddle sometime in the future?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind comments about my bikes and for your detailed post.

I agree with you about Campy, the difference is like night and day between Campy and even DuraAce. I know that Campy was once in real danger of being completely eliminated by Shimano, but after riding my new Record gruppo, I have no doubt that Campy will be around for a longggggggggg time.

The shifts are extremely precise. I don't want to go s far as saying that the shifts are "telepathic" but dang it, it comes pretty darn close.

I don't have any problems with creaking/noise coming from the BB. As you noted, the ceramic bearings are creamy smooth. I installed the Keo Blade Ti pedals today and oh boy...I can't believe how smooth they turn and how well they work with the Campy cranks and BB. 

I, unfortunately, broke a rib last Saturday and so today's ride was a bit painful, especially going over bumps and climbing (even the small hills hurt). So that took a bit off the enjoyment of the new pedals, but oh well!

I have thought about upgrading the Bottecchia to a more modern drivetrain, but I keep backing out. I would want something that is close to period-correct for the 1989 Bottecchia.

Do you have any recommendations? I would like to read what you would recommend.

Again, thanks for your kind comments. I, and my two Italiana girls appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your rib, but if your riding already you will heal soon and/or just forget about it every time you set eyes upon your beautiful new Italian thoroughbred.

Yeah Campy shifting is amazing, there is much that I criticize about Campy. However the Double Dump is nothing short of magical. I can start charging up a hill in my big ring and then dump both shifters and magically I am in exactly in the gear I need to be in.

I created a thread about my Bianchi retro/modern makeover here….

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/re...o-rebuild-miele-build-259405-post3521786.html

I just updated it with some new pics of both of my bikes and all the upgrades.

I go through most of the issues you might face with retro makeover project. In reality its very easy and you have nothing to worry about.

There is also an awesome neo/retro thread here…

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/retro-classic/neo-modern-retro-lets-see-yours-47744.html

I think the Athena group in silver would look phenomenal with chrome on your frame. Honestly I like it better than my Record, the shifting actually feels better, but i do have a few more miles on the Athena. Also it looks like Campy has come to their senses and will be offering it with UltraShfit again for 2012. Then again you could just go with the Chorus shifters if they stick with Power Shift.

Also I would highly recommend a nice set of custom-made wheels. White Industry hubs are amazing but noisy, but all aftermarket hubs seem to be noisy some just plain obnoxious. 

It would be awesome if you could keep the bar tape you got on there now, I wonder if its still available? What kind of tape is that?


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

mtnroadie said:


> Sorry to hear about your rib, but if your riding already you will heal soon and/or just forget about it every time you set eyes upon your beautiful new Italian thoroughbred.
> 
> Yeah Campy shifting is amazing, there is much that I criticize about Campy. However the Double Dump is nothing short of magical. I can start charging up a hill in my big ring and then dump both shifters and magically I am in exactly in the gear I need to be in.
> 
> ...


Now I wish I had never looked at those pictures. I now have conversoin fever - a bad case of conversion fever. 

Your Bianchi is beautiful. It is really stunning, thank you for sharing the pics, even if they afflicted me with a bad case of conversion fever.

The handlebar tape is NOS and it is made by an old Italian company called Iscaselle. In anticipation of potential upgrade projects I bought the remaining supply from the dealer. (Just two more sets). So I have spare tape for when I do the.....arggg 

I just picked up my new wheels (for the Bianchi). Ambrosio Excellence rims, wiht Record hubs (with ceramic bearings) laced to Sapim CX spokes. I am jazzed and can't wait for thei weekend's ride(s) broken rib and all. 

I will post pictures later this week.

And, again, thanks for the pictures of yor lovely Bianchi. I am sure that I will have a few questions when I get closer to the upgrade project. So stay tuned!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

That's a really beautiful build, I love the color matching and very classy combination of Campag Record with the Bianchi. Too bad Bianchi's not as aligned with Campagnolo as it used to be.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks,

Yeah lets see them wheels, I heard nothing but good thing about them Campy hubs, and the Sapim Cx rays are beyond awesome. How much are they weighing in at?

I found some of that bar tape selling pretty cheap online now (blue or red) i am trying to convince myself to snag some up, unfrtunatly i dont have a red bike and they dont have the duotone in yellow.


----------



## campyguru (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice and super smooth.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

campyguru said:


> Nice and super smooth.


Thanks, yes the Record cranks with the ceramic bearings and the KEO Blade pedals makes pedaling _almost_ effortless. 

Today, and this weekend, I will ride on my new Ambrosio Excellence wheels with Record hubs (and ceramic bearings). I will report on how they all perform (and post pics of course).


----------



## ParisLove (Oct 1, 2011)

Freakin love it! Always loved the celeste green. I agree Campy is the bomb.


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Thanks, yes the Record cranks with the ceramic bearings and the KEO Blade pedals makes pedaling _almost_ effortless.
> 
> Today, and this weekend, I will ride on my new Ambrosio Excellence wheels with Record hubs (and ceramic bearings). I will report on how they all perform (and post pics of course).


I'd like to see those pictures of the Excellence wheels. How much do they weigh? And of course, how to they perform and feel on the road?


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Count me in as someone who wants to hear about the new wheels. 

Welcome to using record - I just came on after 18 years of dura ace and LOVE it.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Italian frame & Campy grouppo = Nice bike congrat.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

ParisLove said:


> Freakin love it! Always loved the celeste green. I agree Campy is the bomb.


Thanks man, I have been using the Record gruppo for a little over a month now and I couldn't be happier. Shifts are nice and crisp, the cranks turn smooth as butter and the crank arms are incredibly stiff (and light). 

I will post pictures of the new wheels this weekend, I have been busy at work which, together with my broken rib, has kept me from riding as much as I'd like. The fact that it is now pitch black when I get home from work does not help much either. 

The new wheels (Ambrosio Excellence 32 holes) are lighter and stiffer than the stock Fulcrum Racing 5 wheels. The Record hubs, with ceramic bearings, just want to keep on spinning forever.

I still grin, from ear to ear, when I get on the saddle and go for a ride. 

Thanks for all the kind comments. Grazie mille!


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Thanks man, I have been using the Record gruppo for a little over a month now and I couldn't be happier. Shifts are nice and crisp, the cranks turn smooth as butter and the crank arms are incredibly stiff (and light).
> 
> I will post pictures of the new wheels this weekend, I have been busy at work which, together with my broken rib, has kept me from riding as much as I'd like. The fact that it is now pitch black when I get home from work does not help much either.
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to seeing these new wheels. I'm in the process of either getting Excellights or Excellence, just not sure yet. Did you get a local wheelbuider to put them together?


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

Those are two beautiful bikes. But don't change a thing on the Bottecchia. Never deface a masterpiece. I really like the white hoods, stem, pedals and even the white bar tape finisher. Nice touch.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

*After much soul searching I finally upgraded my 1989 Bottecchia...*

OK, after a lot of soul searching I decided to upgrade my 1989 Bottecchia SLX with a modern Campy drivetrain.

I chose Athena, in the silver finish, because it was the closest to the Campy gruppo that was originally installed on the bike. I also upgraded the wheels to Ambrosia Excellence, with Record hubs, same as I have on the Infinito.

I know that to the purists amongst us (myself included-at least to some degree) upgrading to a modern drivetrain is not exactly Kosher. But the upgrade made what was already a fun bike to ride even more fun now. The extra gears (I went from a 7 speed rear cluster to an 11 speed) gives me an extra set of gears to battle the local hills. I kept the crankset at 53-39, like the original, because a compact crankset did not look right (plus I still like to pretend that I am a boy-racer). In the rear I made a concession to my ageing knees and I went to a 12-27 cluster.

Here are some pics of the new build. I hope you enjoy my "new" Bottecchia.


















































































And here is the Bottecchia with its Bianchi stablemate...


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

The Infinito is very, very nice, but the Bottechia is absolutely stunning. Very nice.

I was in a similar situation with my steel Colnago from '91. In the end, I've decided to keep it period correct (for the most part).


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

mtnroadie said:


> Also the carbon bike never comes out to play if there is a dark cloud in the sky.


Huh? Why??


----------



## VeloPino (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful bike.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

I owned Campy even before I knew how to spell it!! 

Never looking back


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

bottecchia_eja said:


> OK, after a lot of soul searching I decided to upgrade my 1989 Bottecchia SLX with a modern Campy drivetrain.


Absolutely stunning bike! Congratulations!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Pirx said:


> Absolutely stunning bike! Congratulations!


Thank you so much. Nowadays I seem to ride the Bottecchia more often than I ride the Bianchi.

Now I am wondering what the Bott would feel like with Campy electronic shifting. The ultimate retro-neo upgrade. 

NOTE: Fortunately for me, my budget for toys is all spent for the year. So maybe next year. :idea:


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

ETWN Stu said:


> I owned Campy even before I knew how to spell it!!
> 
> Never looking back


I know that both Shimano and SRAM have their supporters.

My Bottecchia has always had Campy--and I have always been happy with it.

My Bianchi came with Ultegra and I was never happy with it. Since changing over to Campy Record I have been very happy.

My Litespeed had DuraAce. I never really liked DuraAce.

Now it is Campy all the way! Like you, I am never looking back. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Now I am wondering what the Bott would feel like with Campy electronic shifting. The ultimate retro-neo upgrade.


I have heard that Campy is going to introduce electronic Athena, maybe this fall. Not sure what it will look like, but if it has the aluminum finish, it may be worth a try. On the other hand, if it's all black/carbon, I'd say don't do it.

P.S.: Found it, Athena EPS is all black. See above...


----------

